
5 of the Dumbest (and most costly) Startups Mistakes, Part 1 - ThueLMadsen
http://fndrs.net/JsH6dP
======
acoyfellow
Looking forward to the other four.. Love these types of articles as I graduate
college and jump straight into my startup.

------
kholmes79
Probably a really common oversight and valuable advice (Read Zuckerberg v.
Winkelvoss)

------
sbenjamin
Thanks! Focusing on the mistakes is always a valuable lesson.

------
allanscu
Definitely a good tip. Looking forward to the other 4.

------
hvanderm
Good first piece of advice.

------
sundaywar
learning from other's mistakes is the best way to go!

------
mikegalarza
prevention is king!

------
Blazejos
good one!

